# Easiest solution to install 721?



## computerdude (Apr 19, 2005)

I am wondering the easiest path to installing a 721 DVR receiver in my house. I currently have the old 510 single tuner so i only have one coax line coming into the living room with the other line coming into the house at my back bedroom. I want to leave the back bedroom alone but the 721 is a dual tuner so i know it will require 2 signal lines but i dont want to run another coax line into the living room as the first one is all sealed up and everything. Is there a splitter that you can put by the reciever to give you 2 inpouts into the 721? I have a dual dishpro lnb currently. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

You can use the DishPro Plus Twin, or a DPP44 switch, and a DP Separator at the 721.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

computerdude said:


> I want to leave the back bedroom alone but the 721 is a dual tuner so i know it will require 2 signal lines but i dont want to run another coax line into the living room...





Pepper said:


> You can use the DishPro Plus Twin, or a DPP44 switch, and a DP Separator at the 721.


*The 721 can not be supported by the Dish Pro Plus (with seperator).*

Computerdude, the only way to setup a 721 is with 2 lines in. No way around it. Your best bet is to get a 522 instead, then you can use the DP+ LNB or DP+44 switch.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

The 721 WILL work with a DP+44. It will NOT work with a DP+Twin at this time.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> The 721 WILL work with a DP+44. It will NOT work with a DP+Twin at this time.


Yes, but even if he has a DP+44 he would still need to run 2 lines to the 721. Right?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> Yes, but even if he has a DP+44 he would still need to run 2 lines to the 721. Right?


No, my 721 works with one line off of the DPP44 to the separator near the 721. This is a real plus if you ask me.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

boylehome said:


> No, my 721 works with one line off of the DPP44 to the separator near the 721. This is a real plus if you ask me.


Really, I talked at length with an advanced tech when the DP+ first came out and he swore that DP+ wouldn't support the 721. How long have you had it settup like this, is this something new via software or has it always been like that with the DP+?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> Really, I talked at length with an advanced tech when the DP+ first came out and he swore that DP+ wouldn't support the 721. How long have you had it settup like this, is this something new via software or has it always been like that with the DP+?


I've had my set-up since Jan. 05. It works great! I think that they did a software update (174) for the 721 that fixed it so a separator would work. On the other hand my 921's had to have the separators because two lines from the DPP44 would only give me even or odd channels! Hopefully they fixed that problem on one of the later 921 software updates.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

larrystotler said:


> The 721 WILL work with a DP+44. It will NOT work with a DP+Twin at this time.


Is this still the case? I'm hoping not. I'm currently using a DP+44 with seperators to my 721 and my 942, I'm thinking of swaping out my current setup for a Dish1000 which uses the DP+Twin and would take my DP+44 out of the loop. Can I do this now? or is the DP+Twin still not supported on the 721?

Thanks


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

I don't know if anyone has tried the latest software release with a DP+Twin. It might work now. Might not though...


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

robglasser said:


> Is this still the case? I'm hoping not. I'm currently using a DP+44 with seperators to my 721 and my 942, I'm thinking of swaping out my current setup for a Dish1000 which uses the DP+Twin and would take my DP+44 out of the loop. Can I do this now? or is the DP+Twin still not supported on the 721?
> 
> Thanks


I don't have a DP+Twin handy to check. My 721 has L177 now, so I will see if I can get one here and retry it. I'm still waiting to see if Jason can get me the release notes for L177 as well..... Jason????


----------



## belador (Nov 9, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> I don't have a DP+Twin handy to check. My 721 has L177 now, so I will see if I can get one here and retry it. I'm still waiting to see if Jason can get me the release notes for L177 as well..... Jason????


I just put up a DISH Network DISHPRO PLUS TWIN LNB and running cables to a 721 and 942 and using separators, I had to cable one directly into input 2 for the 721 to take the softwear upgrade. Once it rebooted, took that cable to the separator and rehook it up and it all works.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

belador said:


> I just put up a DISH Network DISHPRO PLUS TWIN LNB and running cables to a 721 and 942 and using separators, I had to cable one directly into input 2 for the 721 to take the softwear upgrade. Once it rebooted, took that cable to the separator and rehook it up and it all works.


Can you tell me what version of software you are running now?

Thanks


----------



## belador (Nov 9, 2002)

robglasser said:


> Can you tell me what version of software you are running now?
> 
> Thanks


It is 177.


----------



## zanat77 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have 2 dishes (110/119) and 61.5 both Legacy LNB's, going through a SW-21 and feeding an 311 receiver. I am upgrading to 721 receiver. I have one cable running into my living room, would a diplixer or splitter do the job, or do i need two seperate cables. thnx in advance.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

zanat77-

Your setup is not at all like the people in this thread.

To answer your question- no no splitter will work for a sw21 (legacy) setup. You will either need to switch to a dpp44 and dp twin lnb for 119 and 110, and dp dual for 61.5 or get some bigger sw44 (i think) type legacy and two feeds.


The best solution for you is a dpp44 and the new lnbs, although it will initially cost more, the dish pro (DP) parts are more robust and work better. Therefore in the long run, it is my belief that you will be better off to upgrade to dishpro.

Jon


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

zanat77, sounds like you have a Twin and a Dual. You need to get another SW21 and run another line just like the first.

You can NOT connect a dual tuner receiver with a splitter. The DPP Separator is a form of diplexer but regular ones won't work.

The 721 with the latest L177 software is able to use the DishPro Plus Twin (added in September, earlier responses in this thread were correct at the time), so you don't need the expensive DPP44. Replace your Twin with the DPP Twin, get a DP Single or DP Dual for the 61.5 dish and run it to the DPP Twin's input. Add a DPP Separator behind the 721. Your cable run needs to be RG6. This solution allows you to run another line to keep the 311 as opposed to keeping your legacy Twin which would be maxed out with just the 721. This will cost more than an SW21 and cable but will save you some labor and give you options for expansion.


----------



## zanat77 (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanx for the great info. I think I will go with DPP LNB's and a seperator.
Would there by any added benefit from switching to Dish 1000. My second 61.5 dish is for the arabic pack, i don't know if dish 1000 would still get that.


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

zanat77 said:


> Thanx for the great info. I think I will go with DPP LNB's and a seperator.
> Would there by any added benefit from switching to Dish 1000. My second 61.5 dish is for the arabic pack, i don't know if dish 1000 would still get that.


Zanat, no unfortunately not, the DISH 1000 works only for the 110, 119, and 129 orbital locations. You would still need that second (or "wing" dish) for your international programming.


----------

